# New Element Discovered



## Rich Parsons (May 16, 2002)

TO all,

I got this today, and I thougt I would share.

Enjoy

Rich
**********************

A major research institution has recently announced the discovery of
the heaviest element yet known to science. This new element has been
tentatively named "Administratium."   Administratium has 1 neutron, 12
assistant neutrons, 75 deputy neutrons, and 111 assistant deputy
neutrons, giving it an atomic mass of 312. These 312 particles are held
together by a force called morons, which is surrounded by vast
quantities of lepton-like particles called peons.Since Administratium
has no electrons, it is inert. However, it can be detected as it
impedes every reaction with which it comes into contact. A minute
amount of Administratium causes one reaction to take over 4 days to
complete when it would normally take less than a second.
Administratium has a normal half-life of 3 years; it does not decay but
instead undergoes a
reorganization, in which a portion of the assistant neutrons and deputy
neutrons and assistant deputy neutrons exchange places. In fact,
Administratium's mass will actually increase over time, since each
reorganization causes some morons to become neutrons forming
isodopes. This characteristic of moron-promotion leads some scientists
to speculate that Administratium is formed whenever morons reach a
certain quantity in concentration.  This hypothetical quantity is
referred to as "Critical Morass." You will know it when you see it....


----------



## fist of fury (May 17, 2002)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Yari (May 17, 2002)

Really good to start the week-end with!!!!!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

/Yari


----------



## Tachi (May 20, 2002)

Even better to start the work week with!


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 


Thanks!


Tachi


----------



## Danny (May 24, 2002)

Hehe


----------



## Nightingale (May 28, 2002)

OMG... I'm currently working in the world's largest mass of administratium... the government of the City of Los Angeles... seconded only by Los Angeles Unified School District.


----------

